
A few steps on the {lambda way} - martyalain
Web browsers give everybody an easy access to a plethora of rich documents created by people mastering their languages, HTML, CSS, JS, PHP... What is less known, web browser can give everybody a small window to write HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS code and so add informations to web pages.<p>Writing HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS code being rather complex and at least tiresome, intermediate syntax, like the Markdown syntax, have been created to make things a bit easier. And it&#x27;s exactly what people use in blogs and wikis. A wiki is a web application which allows collaborative modification, extension, or deletion of its content and structure. The best known of wikis is Wikipedia, full of rich documented pages written by people supposed not to be web designers or coders. Everything works well but looking at the underlying code shows a very obfuscated text, difficult to write, read, edit and maintain.<p>In fact, the Markdown syntax is not intended for writing rich documents. Works have been done to build enhanced syntaxes in order to unify writing, styling and coding, for instance after desktop tools like LaTeX, PDF, web tools like CURL, LML, Skribe, Scribble, SXML, LAML. But these tools are definitively devoted to coders, not to web designers and even less to beginners.<p>Hence the lambdaway project ... in http:&#x2F;&#x2F;epsilonwiki.free.fr&#x2F;lambdaway&#x2F;?view=quick3 .
======
martyalain
Maybe this more "fashionable" presentation could be more readable:
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=com](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=com)

~~~
martyalain
The last one looks better:
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=com2](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=com2)

~~~
martyalain
And this one a liitle more:
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=com3](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=com3)

------
martyalain
URL:
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=quick3](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=quick3)

